# Small ding/dent above passengers side rear wheel well



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it on the body line or above it?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Above the line.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like a $100 paintless dent repair job to me. Look for one in your area.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

^Agreed. If it's not on the actual body line crease you should be golden.


----------

